# weird betta activity?



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay i have a 55 gal tank and along with other fish is a female betta... I keep wondering why she does this, but she lays against the water filter entrance (like the cover that makes sure nothing big gets in it... she lays against it all the time... I keep thinking she's dead seeing as dead ones would end up there but when i poke her with the net, she darts off.... she's been doing it for a long while now... weirdo.... is this normal to any extent?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It could be the fact that bettas are scared of huge open areas.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Well other then that she loves swimming around the tank and after her first day her stress stripes went away and she turned deep blue, she's really pretty now, she just enjoys laying on the filter cap it seems...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that may be where she has decided to sleep.
My bettas nap off and on thru the day.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

As mousey said, it is probably where she has decided to sleep, try getting a cave or something and if she likes she will sleep under it if it bothers you that much lol


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

ha she has like 5 caves and sleeps in them sometimes... Or under the "baby hiding bushes" i think she just likes it there :]


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

she doesn't like water current.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

In my experience, which runs contrary to most conventional wisdom about bettas, they actually enjoy swimming about and exploring a large tank. Obviously not every fish behaves in this fashion, but it is more common than the reclusive, shy, current-fearing betta that holds the current stereotype. My guess is that this is just your betta exhibiting its own unique personality. As long as she is eating, her colors are attractive and you don't see her getting injured from this behavior, it should be just fine, in my opinion.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I have had Bettas do this before, too. It's just something they enjoy, evidently. My current Betta likes to wedge himself underneath the plastic "roots" that stick out of one of the silk plants that are in his tank. I always think he's stuck, but then he wiggles right out and is fine. Bettas have a sort of sense of humor, I think.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha yeah she seems very happy, she's vivid blue and gorgeous and loves to just swim as fast as she can around the tank, then dive down and find against the water filter thing, like she's playing, and she does that "wedging under things" also... she seems to like it though ha, and her and one of my black skirt tetras like playing "tag" they just chase each other and hide and all, no nipping or biting, just chasing, it's very amusing really ha, and her appetite is great, esp for dried shrimp and all.


----------

